# The S/T Bass Tournament results for Sunday (07/16/06) at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a great turn out today.... Yes O'Shaughnessy is muddy too.....LOL The mud was almost down to the dam.... Give it a week or so and it will be looking good again. We had 18 boats fishing today... There were 21 largemouth bass brought to the scale. I would like to thank the new guys that came out today.... Hope you can make it to another one of my tournaments. Just a reminder.... You have to fish at least 4 of my tournaments to get into the 2 day fish-off at the end of the year. Here are the results.


1st Place
Garry S.
Andrew S.
***Big Bass*** ( Largemouth bass 2.62 lbs. )
5 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 10.04 lbs.

2nd Place
Gordon K.
Walt L.
5 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 5.86 lbs.

3rd Place
Tony
Roger
2 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 4.06 lbs.

Thanks again for everyone that made it out today... We will be at Griggs Dam in 2 weeks on Sunday ( 07/30/06 )


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice fishing today guys!

Is 10# a typical winning weight at these events? Seems like a great total weight, especially to me, as I have a hard time fishing muddy water!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

James, that depends. For the weather and conditions we had today it was a great weight. I've seen 20 lbs win and again I have seen 1- single bass win that didn't even weigh a pound. 10 lbs. for 5 fish is a good day. I would say usually the winner will have between 10-12 lbs. Stop by sometime and watch the weigh in. We'll be at Griggs in two (2) weeks.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice job Garry. Is was long overdue.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go old man !  Been a while and what a way to sock it to them ! I wont tell anyone that it was all Andrew if you dont ! LOL Congrats .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go Garry, very nice bag of bass.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil, actually it was all Garry today. I know that's hard to believe but I was there and have to give him his attaboys. Even though it hurts to do that  
Again nice job buddy.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys....... Andrew did try hard.... He did catch 2 short fish.... didn't even fall asleep this time either. He did have a problem getting the net on that last fish..... Ummm..... I won't say who was standing in the net tho....


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Hey Garry, when was the last time 20lbs was caught? Was that with 6 fish.
what a bag!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just, that would have been when we allowed more that 6 to be weighed. I was pointing out it takes different weights to when on different days.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Garry, great weight for the weather we have been having. Congrats...
What did it pay?
1st
2nd
3rd
????


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

He paid 3- places. As for Dollar amounts we stopped doing that for a few reasons. You can ask the winners they may tell you. Lets just say, Garrys son ( Andrew) was VERY happy!!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

How many people showed up for the tourney?


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

Will there be a tournament on O'Shay next Sunday July 23? If so, what is the starting time? I will be there with a small club from Dayton--6 boats max and don't want to cause any undue congestion. Thanks

Bill


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

This particular tourney will be on Griggs reservior in 2 weeks. As far as another tourney on this coming Sunday, maybe someone else can answer that one.

Course a few of us here could get together and fish a little "tourney" of our own with you Dayton boys if you like? It could be all for fun or a few bucks if you like. But then again it wouldn't be too fair for you guys never having fished here before.

Interested???


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

I appreciate the info and the "challenge". I'm sure it would be interesting to join you good folks for a day but our club does have it's own objectives and our rules differ from those y'all normally use. Also I can't speak for the other men and ladies of our club. We have fished over there about twice a year for the last 5 years and sometimes we're there when your group fishes. We try to slip in and out without getting in your way. Stop by and say hello at our weigh in which will probably start between 2 and 2:15. We usually set up just to the right of the ramp. I run a 268 Stratos and tow with a dark blue Ranger Supercab. Good fishin to you.

Bill


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We won't be there for a tournament. But there will be another one there starting at 630 and ending at 12:30. They usually have between 15-20 boats at their tournament. A word of advise, the City has been checking for permits to hold tournaments at both Griggs and O'Shaugnessy, if you don't hve one for O'Shaugnessy be prepared to answer a few questions. With only 6 or 8 boats you should be fine, just fair warning to your club. Good luck to you guys too.


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info Dale. I wasn't aware of the need for a permit. Who issues them--city parks and rec? We'll probably try to slip by this time. As you mentioned, we are a very small group. I doubt we are noticed very often.

Bill


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You should be fine. Usually, I say usually they don't bother you if you have less than 10 boats. Have fun, here's a little heads up! The fish this sunday were at the drop off and on wood. Most of the nicer fish were at the drops. Blue or black and blue jigs with Zoom craw type trailers were best. Watch for the shad being slammed also. Most of these are White Bass but the Lg. mouth sneak in also.


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks again! 

Bill


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes those fish were holding tight to wood and other types of cover...didn't quite fully figure that out until about 2 hours into the tournament lol.

Great bag of fish Garry you sure left us all in the dust this time.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks....... I did have to work hard for them.. Like you said.. I figured them out about a hour before the tournament was over. I'm sure I could of got one more but the heat was getting bad so I came on in.

see ya Griggs Dam on the 30th.
GarryS


----------

